# Musterpinsel gleichmäßig angewendet



## konseline (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Musterpfeilen in Illustrator CS4.

Ich möchte ein Objekt, bestehend aus 3 Ellipsen verbinden und mit einem Musterpfeil (Punkte) versehen.
Wenn ich das jedoch mache, dann sind die Punkte unregelmäßig verteilt und ich kann, die die zu viel sind, nur händisch entfernen und andere zurechtrücken.

Wenn ich die drei Ellipsen im Pathfinder zu einem Objekt verbinden möchte, dann geht das nur, wenn ich die Kontur in eine Fläche umwandle - dann habe ich aber wieder das Problem, dass ich den Musterpinsel nicht anwenden kann, da ich dann 2 Konturen hätte.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit entweder:

a: diesen Musterpinsel auf eine Fläche anzuwenden
b: die Fläche wieder in eine Kontur umzuwandeln

oder wie kann ich das am Besten lösen.

Ich denke mir, es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich dann alles händisch und jeden Punkt einzeln angleichen muss.

Anbei eine Grafik, die verdeutlichen soll was ich meine.
Links sind die drei Ellipsen - als Kontur.
Rechts dann mit dem angwendeten Musterpinsel.

Vielen, vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## smileyml (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

das Problem entsteht logischerweise dadurch, das sich die Pfade überlagern und AI ihre Interaktion nicht beachten kann - außer eventuell über ein Skript.

Der Pathfinder scheint auf den ersten Blick eher der falsche Ansatz zu sein, da es dabei um Mengenoperationen geht und diese sich, wie du bereits erkannt hast auf Flächen bezieht.

Ein Wort zu deinem erwähntenMöglichkeiten:
• Variante A klingt ja schon unmöglich, da Musterpinsel sich auf Konturen beziehen und demnach nicht auf eine Fläche anwendbar sind - dafür sind dann entsprechend Muster zu benutzen. Dein Problem kann aber damit nicht gelöst werden.
• Zu Variante B kann man zumindest soviel sagen, das einer Fläche auch problemlos eine Kontur zusätzlich oder alternativ (dann ohne Füllung) zugewiesen werden kann.

Grundsätzlich stellt sich auch die Frage, ob es einem Musterpinsel Bedarf oder aber ob nicht eine entsprechend eingestellte Kontur (gestrichelt und abgerundete Ecken) genügt.

Als eventuellen Lösungsweg ist mir bisher nur die andere Aufteilung der Pfade eingefallen, wodurch man zusätzlich ein direktes überlagern am besten vermeidet. Einen ersten Ansatz habe ich mal im Anhang dargestellt, wobei ich den äußersten Pfad zusammengesetzt habe und dann entsprechend die inneren Pfade als Ergänzung sehe. Ich denke da könnte man zu einem Ziel kommen, der aber nicht unbedingt weniger Arbeit als das händische Entfernen doppelter Punkte bedeutet.
Alternativ könntest du wirklich noch einen Musterpinsel so definieren, das er die "Kreuzungspunkte" entsprechend berücksichtigt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## konseline (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe vor lauter "Herumprobieren" gar nicht daran gedacht die Form aufzuteilen da ich immer nur das Ganze gesehen habe...
Aber eigentlich ist es ja ganz logisch - jetzt wo Du es schreibst ;-)

Ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren!

Vielen Dank nochmal - super, dass es solche Foren gibt!!


----------

